# 250k Sig Request



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

I would like a Sig made, I seen the work of a few of yall like chileandude, kryOnicle, Toxic to name some and its awesome work--- could be a little friendly competition??? the winner of the competition will receive 250k credits courtesy of Coldcall420 (thanks Bro)...

this is what I would like---

Pics: (couldn't find any others of Minotauro)









or any of these three



























Title: None


Sub-Text: Satori


More Sub-Text: None


Colors: (Brazilian flag colors) Green, yellow and Blue


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: YES

PS. Bobble heads DO NOT need be exact, but a general idea of sorts.

Thanks to CC420 and to all who participate.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I love this sig idea. Will have something by monday (will find time on the weekend no doubt  )


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> I love this sig idea. Will have something by monday (will find time on the weekend no doubt  )



Thank you Sir raise01:--- I added the Avi selection as well if its not much more trouble--- I look foward to the Sigs.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I know its not the colors but 









I will do another and pay 500,00 credits though if somebody can find me a bunch of pics of broken action figures.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I know its not the colors but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a couple. I will see what else I can find.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I know its not the colors but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bump,


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool sh*t fellas... That last one is sick Kry!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Nice work guys.. Keep it up..


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Nice work guys.. Keep it up..


 
NikosCC....why dont you submit something???? Stop with the the 2 busy talk, you whip magic together in mins.....:dunno:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I am very proud of this piece, hope you pick it


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ha, that is really cool Intermission. Love the idea and really love how that came out.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

JT42 said:


> Ha, that is really cool Intermission. Love the idea and really love how that came out.


Thanks man, glad you like it!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have been extremely busy lately with training, work, and classes but I should have some free time tonight to get something together. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Satori, did you make a decision?


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

HOPING for more entries


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll give this a shot man. I'll have something posted tonight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bump,


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here you go man, tried something new. Hope you like it :thumbsup:










If you like it and want something changed, let me know.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice work. You have the topaz filter?


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Nice work. You have the topaz filter?


Haha yep :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I was going to get something in here but my photoshop has been giving me problems. I think I am going to have to reinstall it.

Great work everyone. I love the idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

UFCFAN89 said:


> Haha yep :thumbsup:


hehe it's easy to spot. Nice subtle use of it though, alot of people use it so heavily it destroys the sig.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> hehe it's easy to spot. Nice subtle use of it though, alot of people use it so heavily it destroys the sig.


Oh yeah no doubt. Didn't really need too much because the original pic is HQ anyways haha.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i would give it a try but i don't have Photoshop in my External Hard Drive and my apartment is still without electric power (or gas and water for that matter) since the earthquake.


=/


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

First I wish to thank all those who participated, I also wish to apologize for the delay, I was hoping for a few more entries.

I have selected this one and wish I could have picked them all.

Thank you Intermission.




Intermission said:


>


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Satori said:


> First I wish to thank all those who participated, I also wish to apologize for the delay, I was hoping for a few more entries.
> 
> I have selected this one and wish I could have picked them all.
> 
> Thank you Intermission.


Awesome, thanks for picking mine 

Now time for that punk CC to pay up aha jk


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Awesome, thanks for picking mine
> 
> Now time for that punk CC to pay up aha jk


 
Easiest 250k you ever made......


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Easiest 250k you ever made......


Woah woah, your broke now dude.

Here ill donate to YOU


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Woah woah, your broke now dude.
> 
> Here ill donate to YOU


 
I have 20 mill tied up in the next two UFC events......I;ll send you the 250k intermission after the UFC events, since you sent it back!!!! I appreciate that but you didn't have to, i am hoping all my wagers are correct and should be close to the 28 million mark.......BUT now I jinxed myself i prob wont...LOL:thumb02:


----------

